# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Have a question regarding to Qaza Namaz

## NInA

Asalam O Alikum

Mare pass kuch sawal hai jin ka jawab mujhe kaheen bi sahi aur wahzaha nahi milla. Humeshah hi dil mein yeh raha kay in kay baray mein mukamal tor per mutmaen hona achi baat hai. Iss liye socha app say share keroon. mujhe yakeen hai k app mari madat karain gay. Halka kay meine Islami kitaboon mein bohat perha hai jin mein sab cheezo ka ziker kya gaya hai per mein chahti hoon k app kay saath b share keroon. hope you guys can understand, what i really am trying to explain.

Here are the questions below.

Q1. "QAZA" namaz ki kya niyat hoti hai?

Q2. "NAFAL" or "VITAR" ki niyat kahse ki jati hai?

Q3. "Qurran e Pak" mein "SAJDA" aie to usse nikalne ka kya procedure hota hai?

Q4. "VITAROON" mein "DUA E QANOOD" kahaan perhani chahiye?

That's all. :~)

I will appreciate you concern!

Regards,

NInA

----------


## manni9

Q1. "QAZA" namaz ki kya niyat hoti hai? 
Q2. "NAFAL" or "VITAR" ki niyat kahse ki jati hai? 



Ans. Main Niyat kerta/ti hoon x Rakaat Namaz Farz/Sunnat/Vitar,Wakt-e xyz Qazah,Munh(face) mera Khane Kaba Ki taraf,Waste Allah Tallah ke.

Q3. "Qurran e Pak" mein "SAJDA" aie to usse nikalne ka kya procedure hota hai? 

Ans.Simple,Allah-ho-Akber keh ker Sajde main jain aur Subhan-e-Rabil-ul-Allah,pardhain.


Q4. "VITAROON" mein "DUA E QANOOD" kahaan perhani chahiye? 

Ans. Well,iss ke kafi tarekhe ahin but Pak. main normally 3rd rakat main Allah-ho-Akber Keh ker Haath kaanon ke paas laate hain,(just like jub namaz start kerte hain aur phir Pardte hain.
Hope me aap ko samajh aagaya ho  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

awww thx senor  :Smile:

----------


## Aleena

:Smile:

----------


## Sporadic

> Asalam O Alikum
> 
> Mare pass kuch sawal hai jin ka jawab mujhe kaheen bi sahi aur wahzaha nahi milla. Humeshah hi dil mein yeh raha kay in kay baray mein mukamal tor per mutmaen hona achi baat hai. Iss liye socha app say share keroon. mujhe yakeen hai k app mari madat karain gay. Halka kay meine Islami kitaboon mein bohat perha hai jin mein sab cheezo ka ziker kya gaya hai per mein chahti hoon k app kay saath b share keroon. hope you guys can understand, what i really am trying to explain.
> 
> Here are the questions below.
> 
> Q1. "QAZA" namaz ki kya niyat hoti hai?
> 
> Q2. "NAFAL" or "VITAR" ki niyat kahse ki jati hai?
> ...


Sorry Nina i had seen this thread today. So but I think I should make a reply to these questions to you.

"QAZA" namaz ki kya niyat hoti hai?

Qaza namaz ki niyaat aisay hi ki jaati hai jis tarah say doosri farz namaz ki ki jaati hai, lekin saath lafz qaza jod diya jata hai.

Q2. "NAFAL" or "VITAR" ki niyat kahse ki jati hai?

Nafal aur Vitar namaz ki niyat bhi ussi tarah ki jaati hai, jis tarah say farz namaz ki ki jaati hai, sirf wahan farz ki jagah vitar ya nafal bol diya jata hai.

Q3. "Qurran e Pak" mein "SAJDA" aie to usse nikalne ka kya procedure hota hai?

This one is really a nice and technical question, Qurran e pak main Sajda aie to ussi waqt sajda ada karna chahiye(Jis tarah aam sajdah ada kia jata hai), lekin agar kissi wajah say aap usko nahi ada karsaktay to us ko baad main ada kia ja sakta hai.

Q4. "VITAROON" mein "DUA E QANOOD" kahaan perhani chahiye?

Vitaron main dua-e-qanoot parhnay ka tareeqa yeh hai k aap isko teesri raqat main parhtay ho, Pakistan main chunkay teenon raqat ikatthi ada ki jaati hain is liye dua-e-qanoot teesri raqat k tasmiya(Sammi-ul-Allah-o-li-man hamida) main parhi jaati hai. Lekin Saudi Arabia main Vitaron ko Do aur Aik raqat main todd kar parhatay hain(yaani do rakat alag, aik rakat alag). Is liye wahan teesri rakat k qayam k saath parhi jati hai, aik aur baat vitaron ko aap 1,3,5,7,9,... jitni mardi rakat main par saktay hain, jitni Allah aap ko himmat dai, lekin taaq(odd) rakats main.

Quran-e-Pak main Irshaad hai, k "pohanchado chahay aik hi ayat kiun na ho"

Maira faraz tha k jo ilam mairay paas hai, woh aap tak pohanchadoon, Amal karna ya na karna aap k apnay ikhtiar main hai

----------


## NInA

Bhai Jaan Thanks alot for the comprehensive answers. Appreciated.

And you know i'm late to see this reply  :Smile:  

Thanks thankssssssss millions!

----------


## Sporadic

No problem SIS
I am happy that u have seen it  :Big Grin:

----------


## INFATUATED

8-)  :Smile:   :Big Grin:

----------

